# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Steroid.com pop up!! make it stop...

## probuild42

First guys I have to say I love this forum. I have learned so much here. But can they change the pop up screen that is promoting Steroids .com so that guy doesn't immediatly pop up and start talking about steroids. Shoot I always log in which keeps that screen from poping up, however today sitting im my office I accidently clicked some link and up pops Mr. Promoter blurting out "welcome to steroids.com" for my whole office to hear, FML. I always have my computer on mute but forget to turn it back off after my kids were using it this weekend.. 

Ok rant over...

----------


## Kozmo

Nice

----------


## Schwarzenegger

welcome to sturroid.com

----------


## *Admin*

I am not sure that there is a way to shut it off... I will let you know if I find out...

----------


## PistolPete33

My wife knows I frequent this site and doesn't really care but it's popped up on me before and she's made some nasty comments. Maybe if you could have it pop up but only play if you click the play button. I can def. see this causing lots of conflict and problems for people. It is a great video though.  :Smilie:

----------


## probuild42

> I am not sure that there is a way to shut it off... I will let you know if I find out...


Thanks, I'd appreciate it. I have added a fail safe routine to turning on my computer so this won't happen again. Another habit to add to my list of OCD behaviors. Lol

----------


## probuild42

> My wife knows I frequent this site and doesn't really care but it's popped up on me before and she's made some nasty comments. Maybe if you could have it pop up but only play if you click the play button. I can def. see this causing lots of conflict and problems for people. It is a great video though.


Oh man if was my gf that would have been no problem! She's cool with this site. I keep telling her to join. She wants to run a cycle. I've told her I no nothing about women and steroids and to come on here and learn. I support her 100%.

----------


## Hazard

> My wife knows I frequent this site and doesn't really care but it's popped up on me before and she's made some nasty comments. Maybe if you could have it pop up but only play if you click the play button. I can def. see this causing lots of conflict and problems for people. It is a great video though.


Proper response..... "Shut up and just make sure dinner doesn't burn"

Lol

----------


## lovbyts

I pretty much keep my volume down or off also but ill be damned if the other morning at work my computer also said quite loudly, "welcome to steroids .com" and of course it was behind another window so I couldn't close or stop it right away. And for those who want to say why are you surfing the net at work? some of us are allowed to because our job does not require hand on a lot of the time.

----------


## Bonaparte

Agreed. I REALLY hate that pop up video. 
Honestly, it probably costs us traffic and members (the opposite of its intended effect), by instantly running off first-time visitors who stumble onto the site around polite company.

----------


## kelkel

Hate it, hate it, hate it. It's run it's course. Make it optional.

----------


## Times Roman

> First guys I have to say I love this forum. I have learned so much here. But can they change the pop up screen that is promoting Steroids .com so that guy doesn't immediatly pop up and start talking about steroids. Shoot I always log in which keeps that screen from poping up, however today sitting im my office I accidently clicked some link and up pops Mr. Promoter blurting out "welcome to steroids.com" for my whole office to hear, FML. I always have my computer on mute but forget to turn it back off after my kids were using it this weekend.. 
> 
> Ok rant over...


good thing it was steroid .com that everyone heard instead of redtube.com.............?

----------


## Bonaparte

> good thing it was steroid.com that everyone heard instead of redtube.com.............?


At least redtube could be open to interpretation because it doesn't have a taboo word in it.

----------


## lovbyts

OK no guarantee this will work but you may want to give it a try. Ill report back if my comes up again.

This is what I just did tonight as a test. This is using Firefox.


When the banner pops up pause the video. Do a right click near the top and choose This Frame and then choose View Frame info.


When the other window opens click the permissions tab. Set open Pop up windows to block. Go down to Active Plugins and set Adobe Flash to block. 

Since it's a flash video and these settings will only take effect for this site it should/may work.

----------


## lovbyts

It worked!!!! I closed my firefox and re opened it. When the popup tried to start is said, This plugin is disabled.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## system admin

If you are logged in, as a registered user, we have made a change to limit the popup to 1 time per month ( per computer you visit from ) as it uses cookies.

Hopefully this helps to ease the "pain"

----------


## Roger11

> If you are logged in, as a registered user, we have made a change to limit the popup to 1 time per month ( per computer you visit from ) as it uses cookies.
> 
> Hopefully this helps to ease the "pain"


Why cant u just get rid of it all together ? Its a fvking pain in the ARSE. What is the point of it? Its nonsense.

----------


## lovbyts

> If you are logged in, as a registered user, we have made a change to limit the popup to 1 time per month ( per computer you visit from ) as it uses cookies.
> 
> Hopefully this helps to ease the "pain"


The problems is if you have your system to clear cookies each time your shut down the browser it still pops up. My just did and I know it did the last time I was on the is computer 3 days ago.

My heart rate jumped up when I saw it because I know my volume was not turned down. Luckily my above fix still worked and it was blank, only a black window.  :Smilie:

----------


## Creech

Annoying when it pops up on your phone too. Takes me forever to click the X with my fat fingers.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The problems is if you have your system to clear cookies each time your shut down the browser it still pops up. My just did and I know it did the last time I was on the is computer 3 days ago. My heart rate jumped up when I saw it because I know my volume was not turned down. Luckily my above fix still worked and it was blank, only a black window.


This is very true. It comes up every time for me. I am not a fan either. Can we make it go away? I am not a firebox user :/

----------


## system admin

The pop up should only come up if you are a new viewer. If you have your cookies cleared regularly then you may have a problem. that banner keeps the lights on so I want to help, but I also want to keep this place alive. double edge sword for sure guys and I do apologize. I will keep working on it and tweaking it

----------


## probuild42

Wow I haven't been on in awhile. Looks like I'm not the only one that dislikes the pop up.

----------


## bass

It's annoying. I wish they take it off.

----------

